# World Mark St. George Suggestions



## Skipper Scooby (Dec 8, 2013)

I’ve got an upcoming trip to World Mark St. George next spring. I’m planning to go to Zion National Park and Snow Canyon State Park. Do you have any suggestions for other daily activities or local restaurants? There will be no kids on the trip. 

Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 8, 2013)

The best breakfast in SG is at the Bear Paw Cafe. Excellent family fare in a very friendly atmosphere. Not to be missed. http://bearpawcafe.com

Dave


----------



## LLW (Dec 8, 2013)

Skipper Scooby said:


> I’ve got an upcoming trip to World Mark St. George next spring. I’m planning to go to Zion National Park and Snow Canyon State Park. Do you have any suggestions for other daily activities or local restaurants? There will be no kids on the trip.
> 
> Thanks!



This www.wmowners.com resort page will give you a lot of info about WM St George and the area around it:
http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/info/STGRG


----------



## shagnut (Dec 10, 2013)

I recommend spending one night at the No RIm  of the Grand Canyon.  We did that and loved it.  Also you can see Bryce on the way back.  You do lose one night of ts'ing but I felt it was worth it.  shaggy


----------



## lvsatman (Dec 10, 2013)

The North Rim is a great day trip from St. George.  Probably about three hours each way, very easy drive.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2013)

Since you're saying your trip is in the Spring: If you're thinking of making that day trip to the North Rim, before you drive all that way, check with the Park to make sure it's open. The South Rim is open year-round, but the North Rim closes for Winter.

Dave


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the comments so far. They all have been helpful!

I just looked at the Grand Canyon website and it appears that the North Rim will not be open when we are there. I've been to the South Rim and it was AWESOME!! I've heard that the North Rim is more beautiful though.

I've been thinking about going to Bryce Canyon, but the 2 1/2 to 3 hour drive 1 way is concern. Is it worth it? I know it would be beautiful. I've got a limited amount of time so I'm trying to make the most of it.

Thanks again!


----------



## chirowes (Dec 15, 2013)

*Dont forget ceader breaks*

There is also Kolab canyon portion of zion that is off of interstate not in regular zion park. Cedar breaks is great but cold if not in summer. Zion is awesome but kinda far from saint George. If you do zion and go to Bryce then be sure to drive thru zion to other side and go up to Bryce that way. Other side of zion is worth seeing and much less crowded and the drive to Bryce up the us hwy is very fast and full of views. Just my thoughts, been there about 3 times.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll second the recommendation for the Kolob Canyon portion of Zion which is a short distance up the freeway from St George.  
Bryce is also definitely worth it but is a 2+ hour drive (I don't think 3 hours).  Get an early start and make the most of it by hiking down into the canyon or add a night before or after and stay in one of the cabins on the rim.  
Zion is about an hour drive as well and you should plan on spending time in both the main canyon where the lodge is as well as driving to the east side. Each section has different scenery.  
The North Rim of GC doesn't open until mid-May so if you are going before that add it to the list of things to do on the next trip.  
If you are flying into Vegas, look at stopping at Valley of Fire State Park which is between Vegas and St George in Nevada.  It's worth a couple of hours with bright red rocks in the 'front' section and then the painted rocks at the far end (can't think of the name but there's a nice short hike/loop to do there).  

Sue


----------



## Karen G (Dec 15, 2013)

Skipper Scooby said:


> I've been thinking about going to Bryce Canyon, but the 2 1/2 to 3 hour drive 1 way is concern. Is it worth it?


 In my opinion it would certainly be worth it.  Bryce Canyon is incredibly interesting and like no other place.  It would indeed be a shame to miss it when you'll be so close.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jun 16, 2014)

We had a great time in St. George at the end of April. The whole area is beautiful!! We went to Snow Canyon State Park, Valley of Fire State Park in Nevada, Zion National Park, and the Kolab Canyon part of Zion. We were planning on going Bryce Canyon, but it was too cold the days we were thinking about going. Highs in the lower 50's and 15-20 mph winds most of the time. Hopefully we'll be able to go there sometime.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2014)

Skipper Scooby said:


> We had a great time in St. George at the end of April. The whole area is beautiful!! We went to Snow Canyon State Park, Valley of Fire State Park in Nevada, Zion National Park, and the Kolab Canyon part of Zion. We were planning on going Bryce Canyon, but it was too cold the days we were thinking about going. Highs in the lower 50's and 15-20 mph winds most of the time. Hopefully we'll be able to go there sometime.




Did you eat at the Bear Paw Cafe? 

Dave


----------



## andex (Jun 16, 2014)

We really enjoyed Antelope canyon, horseshoe bend, and glen canyon. highlight of our trip was the hike at Angels Landing in Zion.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jun 16, 2014)

please delete this post


----------



## Karen G (Jun 16, 2014)

andex said:


> We really enjoyed Antelope canyon, horseshoe bend, and glen canyon. highlight of our trip was the hike at Angels Landing in Zion.


 I love Antelope Canyon--what an interesting place!


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jun 16, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Did you eat at the Bear Paw Cafe?
> 
> Dave



No we didn't make it there. We usually eat breakfast in the room, pack a lunch, and eat out for supper.

A few of the places we went to in town were Cracker Barrel (the 9th different state we've been to one), Pancho & Lefty's for Mexican, & Bella Marie's for Italian. We also ate at the truck stop at the Valley of Fire exit off of I-15 & at Blondie's in Springdale. All of the meals were very good!!


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 17, 2014)

Sounds like you had fun! Zion and Valley of Fire are both beautiful. I love them. 

If you go back Bryce really is worth the trip. Absolutely stunning.

Also Kanab is nearby and makes a great day trip. They have best friends animal sanctuary and little Hollywood for westerns. 

I'd also recommend Cedar City in the Summer. They have a fantastic Shakespeare festival.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen G (Jun 18, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> If you go back Bryce really is worth the trip. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Also Kanab is nearby and makes a great day trip.


We enjoyed two nights in Kanab recently and highly recommend it, too. It was a great place to stay after spending time at Bryce Canyon, and then going to the Grand Canyon north rim the next day.  Another interesting place nearby is the Coral Pink Sand Dunes State Park.


----------

